# sick days at work- how many missed



## karatejoe (Dec 3, 2011)

How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

karatejoe said:


> How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


Hi there, I dont think 4 days is enough to worry about - I have missed about 10 at least I think! Know what you mean about suffering through work....if I had time off every time I had symptoms I would be at home more than I was at work!!!If you are concerned, maybe you could mention something to your boss (I'm sure being in a hospital they will be understanding!)


----------



## mazemaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I have missed atleast that, many more if you include the days i came in hours late after medicine kicked in.


----------



## winniedapoop (Nov 3, 2011)

karatejoe said:


> How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


Get this... I don't even get a job because I'm scared... I don't even leave the house anymore and it's been more than 1 month since I hung out somewhere... I just go out when I need to take care of things, like buying groceries or to take care of paperwork issues... I don't have any more pleasure to do normal activities that I used to do... I don't want too many people around me, house is more comfortable at least you know you'll have a bathroom available for sure... I'm tired that my life is depending on a f***** bathroom! Tired of living because every day is the same routine... I got so apathetic towards everything around me... I don't have the courage to go out there and face it just because I've been through so many embarrassing situations that got me anxious/ nervous and now I got a fobia or something... I'm applying to disability soon... They contacted me from the Employment Center saying there's a job offer for me and I'm not even going coz I'm not able to work right now... It's not that I'm lazy or anything, of course I want to get a job in my field... I just need to heal this depression and get used to the idea that I'll carry this IBS to the tomb... I really need to fix me ASAP or otherwise I'll go insane! IBS made me give up on school, start missing work, and now I can't work, I'm totally depending on my parents and it should be the other way around! They're the old ones, I'm young and should be happy and living life and having a job doing what I like... What a life! :,(


----------



## KelcieM (Dec 15, 2011)

I have missed about 5, and been late or asked to go home countless of other times. I just finally had to explain to my boss the problem, embarrassing as it is. Now, I don't feel bad coming up with some lie, I can just say "my IBS is acting up". They're pretty understanding


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I've missed 4 days in the 6 months I've been working as a cashier at Walmart, all were due to my symptoms. When my symptoms kick up the last place you want to be is standing ringing people up and not being able to just bail out.


----------



## mybabies (Oct 23, 2011)

karatejoe said:


> How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


----------



## mybabies (Oct 23, 2011)

karatejoe said:


> How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


When I did work and I just was getting attacks once I was so sick and was out 3 months going back and forth to hospital for test and they never knew about IBS - then in 1992 I became pregant and had real bad diaherria and thought it was my stomach problem then toook preg test came back positive but still was having attacks and baby lasted for 4 months so it has prevented me from having children then I was diagnosed with severe IBS so bad that I've been on disablity for 20 years and still have dr's baffled because it has a mind of it's own because it keeps changing so much - new thing is next month I'm going to try Fodmap diet for two weeks see how it works.


----------



## mybabies (Oct 23, 2011)

winniedapoop said:


> Get this... I don't even get a job because I'm scared... I don't even leave the house anymore and it's been more than 1 month since I hung out somewhere... I just go out when I need to take care of things, like buying groceries or to take care of paperwork issues... I don't have any more pleasure to do normal activities that I used to do... I don't want too many people around me, house is more comfortable at least you know you'll have a bathroom available for sure... I'm tired that my life is depending on a f***** bathroom! Tired of living because every day is the same routine... I got so apathetic towards everything around me... I don't have the courage to go out there and face it just because I've been through so many embarrassing situations that got me anxious/ nervous and now I got a fobia or something... I'm applying to disability soon... They contacted me from the Employment Center saying there's a job offer for me and I'm not even going coz I'm not able to work right now... It's not that I'm lazy or anything, of course I want to get a job in my field... I just need to heal this depression and get used to the idea that I'll carry this IBS to the tomb... I really need to fix me ASAP or otherwise I'll go insane! IBS made me give up on school, start missing work, and now I can't work, I'm totally depending on my parents and it should be the other way around! They're the old ones, I'm young and should be happy and living life and having a job doing what I like... What a life! :,(


Hey don't get yourself down I too have it so bad that I have been on disability or 20 years - just go for the disability it is not a cure but your mind will feel better just remember it takes time - just take care of yourself you're not alone.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

karatejoe said:


> How many days this past year have you missed at work due to IBS symtoms. I work in a hospital. I have missed 4 days this past year. I suffered thru many others but did call off 4 shifts.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

missing days at work, how about constantly....i retired years early, i couldn't take it any more....on another note, i also have been on proton pump inhibitors for many years and now i start to wonder if the reduced stomach acid to cure one problem has has turned into a permanent ibs problem because no matter what i eliminate in my diet the symptoms persist. any fellow ppi users out there???


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

In the past several years, I called in sick very little. I had a job where I worked with only a few people, most of whom were mature and understanding that I had a chronic condition through no fault of my own. This made it easier to go to work.Well, a little over a year ago my position was cut and I am now in a much more hostile environment with a lot more people. I also sometimes have to work different hours and at different locations, do much more physical work which can worsen or set off my symptoms. It's not so much a matter of needing to use the biff so much as it is the smell I sometimes have which is made worse by the type of work I do and the perspiration that comes with it. Besides regular gas, I have what feels like an infected area in my left pelvic area which nobody has been able to find the cause for. It's been there since my hysterectomy about 12 years ago.I don't know the exact number of sick days I've used this year but it has been enough! And it is almost as though I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't show up for work. And I really don't feel like discussing the personal nature of this with any of my supervisors and technically we aren't supposed to have to disclose that type of info. I am getting several complaints about the smell. I also usually don't know what kind of day I'm going to have until I'm on my way to work or after I get there.I wish I could at least find a doctor who would fill out FMLA papers but as many of you know, a lot of doctors don't think we have a 'real' problem so I'm thinking about trying the psychological route.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

AIRPLANE said:


> In the past several years, I called in sick very little. I had a job where I worked with only a few people, most of whom were mature and understanding that I had a chronic condition through no fault of my own. This made it easier to go to work.Well, a little over a year ago my position was cut and I am now in a much more hostile environment with a lot more people. I also sometimes have to work different hours and at different locations, do much more physical work which can worsen or set off my symptoms. It's not so much a matter of needing to use the biff so much as it is the smell I sometimes have which is made worse by the type of work I do and the perspiration that comes with it. Besides regular gas, I have what feels like an infected area in my left pelvic area which nobody has been able to find the cause for. It's been there since my hysterectomy about 12 years ago.I don't know the exact number of sick days I've used this year but it has been enough! And it is almost as though I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't show up for work. And I really don't feel like discussing the personal nature of this with any of my supervisors and technically we aren't supposed to have to disclose that type of info. I am getting several complaints about the smell. I also usually don't know what kind of day I'm going to have until I'm on my way to work or after I get there.I wish I could at least find a doctor who would fill out FMLA papers but as many of you know, a lot of doctors don't think we have a 'real' problem so I'm thinking about trying the psychological route.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hi airplane....things sound unpleasant to say the least, i wonder if you are on a restricted diet....i have no medical qualifications but it sounds like you really need an MRI of the affected pelvic area....at the very least an ultrasound.... to try and rule out a build up of scar tissue or obvious damage from the original operation, of course don't say that to your doctor...they don't tend to be too co-operative when you are doing some homework for malpractice or negligence against another doctor. for the supposed number of people who have digestive problems the only people who have had any input for me are a few nurses who have patients with such problems but as for friends and family...this ibs thing is a complete mystery....keep in touch, maitland.


----------



## Natiargentina (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all-I just started a new job six months ago, I loved my old job but it was very stressful and I was getting so sick all the time. So I took this job which an office job and I have been out more than I have been in, I mean I don't drive I take the bus so if I have an attack I have to stay put until I feel I have enough of a break to go home. All the other employees think I probably just don't like being there and they don't like me because I've been out so many times and they feel it's unfair...... Truth is I'm tired all the time and stressed about when I will have d again I wish I coukd quit and take some time at home to get better.......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Natiargentina have you not tried using imodium or Calcium Carbonate supplements? )See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum for instructions on how and when to take the Calcium Carbonate)


----------

